# Do you ever get the urge to sit in the shower? Have you?



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Please read the title carefully as it says, sit. I haven't done this in a while, but in recent times I've been so demoralized that I've simply had to sit down in the shower, as standing was too demanding... with the shower head pouring over me. 

You can also take this a step further and take a bower if you truly want to be ridiculous. Which is a bath-shower combo of lying in a full bathtub with the shower on. I had a family member that used to engage in these, and would speak often of it, and think it's where I got the idea to sit down in the shower when feeling really down. It's hard to talk yourself into getting up if you do this, so please be careful.

High-level security information here, so share at your own peril. So have you? I'm curious if I'm the only really weird person when it comes to depressing showering techniques.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i haven't done this out of depression, mainly because when i'm depressed i try to get the shower over with as quickly as possible because i hate being alone in the silence with my own thoughts

but i have taken many a sit down shower when i've been sick. crawling into the tub, barely cognizant of reality, a fever of 102....ahh..


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i haven't done this out of depression, mainly because when i'm depressed i try to get the shower over with as quickly as possible because i hate being alone in the silence with my own thoughts
> 
> but i have taken many a sit down shower when i've been sick. crawling into the tub, barely cognizant of reality, a fever of 102....ahh..


so true. I'm kind of the same anymore now that I think about it. I get in and get out for the most part. Back at home though, I think I'd stay planted in the shower more often, not wanting to get it over with in the hopes that I could avoid returning to my life. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I do. I also drop to my knees sometimes. I be in deep thought while the water is hitting me. Its like a safe haven of mine to have the water just engulf me while I'm kneeling/sitting. In that moment I don't have a care in the world.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I do. I also drop to my knees sometimes. I be in deep thought while the water is hitting me. Its like a safe haven of mine to have the water just engulf me while I'm kneeling/sitting. In that moment I don't have a care in the world.


There is something seriously therapeutic about it in a way.  Almost has a being in a safe place feel, for your thoughts, whatever. I'm not sure what i'm trying to say here, but I feel ya. Ya'll making me feel better already for my antics.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Ya'll making me feel better already for my antics.


:high5


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Sometimes when I don't feel good (physically or mentally) I just want to go sit in the hot water but not run a full bath. Eventually I stand up and finish a shower before going to lay in bed.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

i masturbate sitting down in the shower, so, yeah, i get the urge


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am pretty sensitive to long showers. I dry out. So I pretty much get in, wash myself off and get out.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Have done it. My childhood home had a removable showerhead so I sat down to use that quite a few times when transitioning from bath to shower. Then as a teenager did it once just to see what it was like with a wall-fitted showerhead (didn't enjoy it, water got cold by the time it reached me), and once because of a soul crushing emptiness where I felt like it would be impossible to ever move from that spot (angsty much).


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Often.

Why stand when you can sit?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The only time I've ever sat in the shower was when I felt like I was going to pass out. I felt like that sometimes when I would shower before eating breakfast.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i used to sometimes, haven't been that depressed in a while though thankfully


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

no, but i do often feel the urge to squat though. it's my inner slav leaking out










*eta:* \/ LOLLL


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

*Do you ever get the urge to sh1t in the shower ?

*Sorry couldn't help it.  That's how I first read it. And no, I don't do such things lol


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not unless I've cleaned the tub first so no, I don't do that often but I've leaned my body against the tiles and have drifted off to sleep quite a few times in the shower


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No. I'd hate to put my butt where feet have been. It gets cleaned, sure, but still. Feet. Obviously not a feet person. They're like weird hands. It's gross. :/

Though there was one person with nice feet. Not a sexual reaction, just that they were cute.

Sorry, derailing. Kinda.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, in the winter I like to sit in the shower and have the hot water on me. So relaxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I sit on the floor of the shower for the first few minutes then quickly clean myself off. It's really relaxing, especially after working. I've actually drifted in and out of sleep sitting in the shower, back when I had to wake up very early.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

the thought has never really occurred to me tbh.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. The shower floor seems cold and uncomfortable. I don't like the idea of being low down in the shower either for some reason.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

i did it a few times but i was drunk off my a.. lol i somehow think a shower is gonna sober me up lol


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well yeah, i do that every time i shave my legs, lol. No but seriously, yes, many times. Sometimes you just gotta sit there with the water a lil bit too warm and just imagien you're tarzan under a waterfall. Think a bit too hard about deep things. Also, i have long hair, so my showers take like 15-30 minutes. I ain't got the energy to stand up for that long.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I tried it, but it just wasn't as comfortable as just standing up with the warm water blasting at my head and face in closer range. Sitting, I always felt cold with the water traveling farther to me, the coldness of the ceramic tub pressed onto my butt cheeks, and I felt less secured sitting down rather than standing for some reason. 

But I get this, being and lingering in a comfy warm shower just gives me a sense of security and safe haven, to be alone with my own thoughts and the guarantee that no one will come in to bother me in the mean time. 

I would often to stay in the shower for an hour whenever i am stressed or depressed and just needed a comfy warm timeout from the world. But the water bill usually racks up :lol. I remember when little, doing so, my mom eventually caught on and started timing my baths with a stop watch in hand. So that ended one of my few pleasures and comforts in life back then.


----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)

Not really. Maybe in the past.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

hahha I take ridiculous bowers all the time. I don't do it because I'm depressed though. It just feels nice.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha I'm aware of what your title says. I have sat in the shower before. A few times. I don't think it's safe. I couldn't breathe and I felt like I was going to pass out in the shower and probably die in there.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

kageri said:


> Sometimes when I don't feel good (physically or mentally) I just want to go sit in the hot water but not run a full bath. Eventually I stand up and finish a shower before going to lay in bed.


There just is something really relaxing before bedtime about a shower. Or winding down for that matter. Regardless of being horizontal or vertical.

Just wanted to quote you as I don't think I've ever said hi to you, fellow Iowan.  so.. um hi. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

chinaski said:


> i masturbate sitting down in the shower, so, yeah, i get the urge


haha. :laugh: Love the honesty, I can't get comfortable enough to want to pull this off anymore, but I'd be lying if I haven't executed this feat at one time or another. My legs are just too long, and my feet and toes don't like being subject to only a 90 degree angle when I'm masturbating.

Don't think for a second I was going to leave you hanging.



SuperSky said:


> Have done it. My childhood home had a removable showerhead so I sat down to use that quite a few times when transitioning from bath to shower. Then as a teenager did it once just to see what it was like with a wall-fitted showerhead (didn't enjoy it, water got cold by the time it reached me), and once because of a soul crushing emptiness where I felt like it would be impossible to ever move from that spot (angsty much).


Removable shower head sounds nice, and strategic! Feel like I've missed out.



splendidbob said:


> Often.
> 
> Why stand when you can sit?


Exactly. Maybe I need to upgrade my shower and stuff a lazy boy in it, now that sounds nice.



Crisigv said:


> The only time I've ever sat in the shower was when I felt like I was going to pass out. I felt like that sometimes when I would shower before eating breakfast.


I've actually had this happen to me quite a bit, on a full and empty stomach though. :frown2: It's subdued a little, but I'm still prone to bouts of lack of balance and dizzyness in the shower which has been concerning. Especially since I have pretty good balance in general outside the shower.



herk said:


> i used to sometimes, haven't been that depressed in a while though thankfully


ehh just wait till she ignores you in spectacular, inconsiderate fashion. then a belly flop into the shower might sound more appealing and ideal. Good luck sir.



bad baby said:


> no, but i do often feel the urge to squat though. it's my inner slav leaking out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh so you work out in the shower too, huh and sneak some squats and lunges in? not a bad idea. That picture is ridiculous btw. :grin2: Is this really a thing parents do with their kids in the shower? I remember my dad used to come in to the bath room when I was little and would make sure I hadn't pee'd. He was a little ocd like that. He also had a knack of finding buggers around the house in the carpet. I swear the guy had 20/-10 vision.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> *Do you ever get the urge to sh1t in the shower ?
> 
> *Sorry couldn't help it.  That's how I first read it. And no, I don't do such things lol


:laugh: So you're saying you've never taken a dumper in the shower?


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

i've done this a few times, only really when i'm like freezing cold, i'll just sit and let the hot water fall down on me. nice feeling!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

In the shower I'm all business and fast but I prefer long bubble baths, generally. Shaving my legs is exhausting since they're stupid long, gotta take a nap in the middle.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yes. it is fantastic when you're depressed.

also i learned in college that putting a plastic chair in the shower is great for shaving your legs.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Uhh, its actually the only way I take showers. I put the water on, get in, sit down. It's great. I've been doing it for years and years.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Not unless I've cleaned the tub first so no, I don't do that often but I've leaned my body against the tiles and have drifted off to sleep quite a few times in the shower


Even if it's your tub at home? I understand though, especially if you share it with someone else.



JustThisGuy said:


> No. I'd hate to put my butt where feet have been. It gets cleaned, sure, but still. Feet. Obviously not a feet person. They're like weird hands. It's gross. :/
> 
> Though there was one person with nice feet. Not a sexual reaction, just that they were cute.
> 
> Sorry, derailing. Kinda.


No apology necessary. So your a feet person?



nubly said:


> Yes, in the winter I like to sit in the shower and have the hot water on me. So relaxing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the winter, it can become super hard to exit the sanctuary. Always remember enjoying doing this in the winter more as well.



Cam1 said:


> Yes, I sit on the floor of the shower for the first few minutes then quickly clean myself off. It's really relaxing, especially after working. I've actually drifted in and out of sleep sitting in the shower, back when I had to wake up very early.





Anduin said:


> I prefer the well known terminator crouch method when showering tbh


This seems to be popular. I might start doing the crouch/squat. I will never miss leg day again.



Fangirl96 said:


> Well yeah, i do that every time i shave my legs, lol. No but seriously, yes, many times. Sometimes you just gotta sit there with the water a lil bit too warm and just imagien you're tarzan under a waterfall. Think a bit too hard about deep things. Also, i have long hair, so my showers take like 15-30 minutes. I ain't got the energy to stand up for that long.


Thanks for sharing, it's nice to know you're not alone. I don't have the hair excuse for staying in the shower that long, but I definitely push 10+ minutes sometimes. :smile2:



Blue Dino said:


> I tried it, but it just wasn't as comfortable as just standing up with the warm water blasting at my head and face in closer range. Sitting, I always felt cold with the water traveling farther to me, the coldness of the ceramic tub pressed onto my butt cheeks, and I felt less secured sitting down rather than standing for some reason.
> 
> But I get this, being and lingering in a comfy warm shower just gives me a sense of security and safe haven, to be alone with my own thoughts and the guarantee that no one will come in to bother me in the mean time.
> 
> I would often to stay in the shower for an hour whenever i am stressed or depressed and just needed a comfy warm timeout from the world. But the water bill usually racks up :lol. I remember when little, doing so, my mom eventually caught on and started timing my baths with a stop watch in hand. So that ended one of my few pleasures and comforts in life back then.


You make a pretty good point, the tub's usually a little chilly on the cheeks, and well being that far away from the water, you better have it pretty hot. Thankfully I'm housed at a place where they cover the water bill, among other things. :grin2: My mom had to keep a close eye on us when we were little, as we loved to take baths and would play around a lot and even do some worrying things. A stop watch would've done her wonders. Two boys probably drove her nuts.



dreamloss said:


> hahha I take ridiculous bowers all the time. I don't do it because I'm depressed though. It just feels nice.


You said the word bower. I like you



Farideh said:


> Haha I'm aware of what your title says. I have sat in the shower before. A few times. I don't think it's safe. I couldn't breathe and I felt like I was going to pass out in the shower and probably die in there.


I was just making sure. :wink2: Yeah with the tubful you really do need to be careful if you're planning on resting the eyes. With it really hot sometimes it does get overwhelming.

Forgive all my quotes, and that a poll never did come to fruition(not sure how). This might just turn into my own version of ask me about my showering and bowering antics and why it's not ideal to touch yourself while sitting down in your tub thread.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

regimes said:


> yes. it is fantastic when you're depressed.
> 
> also i learned in college that putting a plastic chair in the shower is great for shaving your legs.


That is a good idea. Gets me thinking about ideas of how we could get something a little more comfy for us, potentially especially for woman. Got to be hard on the back bending and reaching for every nook and cranny.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yajyklis10 said:


> That is a good idea. Gets me thinking about ideas of how we could get something a little more comfy for us, potentially especially for woman. Got to be hard on the back bending and reaching for every nook and cranny.


you have no idea how many leg cramps i've had in the shower. :laugh:


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

regimes said:


> you have no idea how many leg cramps i've had in the shower. :laugh:


leg and feet cramps are the absolute worst. ahh, just horrible feeling.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Removable shower head sounds nice, and strategic! Feel like I've missed out.


You don't all replace those little standard shower heads? I've done it everywhere I've lived and I usually take the water regulator out that all shower heads and faucets come with. They hide those in there to reduce your water usage. With our hard water though I usually leave the shower head behind and buy a new one because they clog over time and sometimes the amount of calcium cements the joint together. I broke a pipe trying to unscrew the end once due to it being solid with calcium deposits.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

kageri said:


> You don't all replace those little standard shower heads? I've done it everywhere I've lived and I usually take the water regulator out that all shower heads and faucets come with. They hide those in there to reduce your water usage. With our hard water though I usually leave the shower head behind and buy a new one because they clog over time and sometimes the amount of calcium cements the joint together. I broke a pipe trying to unscrew the end once due to it being solid with calcium deposits.


I just learned something. didn't know they did that, or that you could do that. And considering where I live at the moment I bet they have those regulators in place. I can't stand my showerhead in general, or my previous one for that matter. Do they make these showers with the idea that only 5'4" people will be showering in it? I also had a window in my shower at my last place. talk about weird.

is it pretty easy to replace the showerheads then? and did you put one in that has an extension cord like thing on it? That sounds nice if so. I remember back at home years back we had one that had a massage setting. It was just a normal shower head though.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

During cold weather, best feeling in the world.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I used to do that when I was 6 or 7, but I wouldn't now, and if there was a millipede in there, it would be harder for me to get away from it.

When I was 10 or 11, I sat on the floor to brush my teeth because I got bored standing up. I stopped doing that because it made me feel like I was going to faint last time.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I love sitting in the shower. Screw all of that depressive mess, because I do it for pure enjoyment. It's a mixture of comfort and dramatic effect, maybe. When you are that low, the water hitting you feels stronger. It's like being under your own private waterfall or being out in the rain that isn't freezing cold. It beats the hell out of standing there like a doof when you can be sitting like a king. IT'S MAGICAL!

I've taken bowers before, and honestly I thought I invented them. I just like water. I am water type Pokemon.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No, I'd not shower


----------



## nightwolf5 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have actually done both the sit tub shower and bath/shower combo. Thought I haven't done it in years. Not because I was depressed, but I just liked the feeling and the try it out.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I always just get in and out of there as quick as possible. Never fails to dry my skin out. Having a non adjustable showerhead would make it so I would have to sit in a weird position at the back of the shower and have the water hit me in the face as well.

As for the misunderstood title, I did **** myself in the shower one time, after being awake all for a day high on weird drugs I bought off the internet. That was odd, I don't think I would have been able to handle it without the drugs.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Basically you twist off the base of one shower head and twist on the base of the other whether it has a cord and hanger or is stuck in place. It helps to have a good wrench and some plumbing tape. You just run this thin white tape around the threads where the shower head screws on and it helps prevent leaks. Hardwater deposits may complicate this process. Inside the showerhead you may see the flow regulator which is usually a little mesh metal or plastic piece. 
http://www.aguaflux.com/watersaving-blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/DSCF8116.jpg
http://onlineshowerheads.com/images/D/ISA_Hand_Shower_Flow_Regulators.jpg
Just pop that out or unscrew it and it will stop forcing air into your water flow in order to reduce it. (this may increase your water bill)


----------



## Aerblade (Dec 8, 2012)

I find it relaxing to sit in the shower sometimes, especially when the bath is at least half full ^^ Cant beat the feeling of running water behind your neck while having a nice hot bath


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, never done it x__0


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Nah, I already sit on my *** all day. Standing up in the shower is very refreshing. Spices my day up.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Use to sit when I was a little kid, I would bring some toys in and play on the floor. I have the urge sometimes now when I'm sick but I don't do it. the tub is small and uncomfortable.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

SilkyJay10 said:


> Please read the title carefully as it says, sit. I haven't done this in a while, but in recent times I've been so demoralized that I've simply had to sit down in the shower, as standing was too demanding... with the shower head pouring over me.
> 
> You can also take this a step further and take a bower if you truly want to be ridiculous. Which is a bath-shower combo of lying in a full bathtub with the shower on. I had a family member that used to engage in these, and would speak often of it, and think it's where I got the idea to sit down in the shower when feeling really down. It's hard to talk yourself into getting up if you do this, so please be careful.
> 
> High-level security information here, so share at your own peril. So have you? I'm curious if I'm the only really weird person when it comes to depressing showering techniques.


Yeah I do the same thing almost every day, sit down and enjoy the hot water falling on me taking away my loneliness and sadness and relieving my stressful thoughts. Of course you feel like sitting down in the shower and enjoying yourself, I mean baths are fine I don't care if people look down on baths or saying that it's childish. Many grown ups take baths for 5 hours to relax and unwind, I just use the shower and use it like a bath, lazy much? No! Sexy much? Yesssss.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I used to do that when I was 6 or 7, but I wouldn't now, and if there was a millipede in there, it would be harder for me to get away from it.


Nooooooooooo. You should get closer! Not get away!

Millipedes are one of the most misunderstood creatures on earth. I love those guys. They are 'creepy crawlies' to most, but if you get real close and watch all their legs moving at once, it is kind of adorable (at least for the small ones). Also, they want nothing to do with humans...which is why they roll up in a ball when encountered. They don't (can't) bite and all they eat are dead leaves. They are tops on my 'rescue list' if I see one inside (as I don't believe they really have any business being inside..I think they just take a wrong turn on their journeys sometimes and wind up inside). I think I also read that they are the oldest creature on earth (at least among creatures we can actually see). I rejoice when I see/rescue a millipede.

I have yet to get this to change people's opinions on bugs, but they can't control how they look...if they looked like kittens everybody would want to cuddle them.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It made me kind of embarrassed to because I thought back to my grandfather who I heard would sit down while he showers and it just made me think I'll feel old if I start doing that too. I've started doing it a couple of times lately, though. It feels pretty nice.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

When I'm too lazy to stand up and shave my legs haha


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> Nooooooooooo. You should get closer! Not get away!
> 
> Millipedes are one of the most misunderstood creatures on earth. I love those guys. They are 'creepy crawlies' to most, but if you get real close and watch all their legs moving at once, it is kind of adorable (at least for the small ones). Also, they want nothing to do with humans...which is why they roll up in a ball when encountered. They don't (can't) bite and all they eat are dead leaves. They are tops on my 'rescue list' if I see one inside (as I don't believe they really have any business being inside..I think they just take a wrong turn on their journeys sometimes and wind up inside). I think I also read that they are the oldest creature on earth (at least among creatures we can actually see). I rejoice when I see/rescue a millipede.
> 
> I have yet to get this to change people's opinions on bugs, but they can't control how they look...if they looked like kittens everybody would want to cuddle them.


I'm scared of them . When I see one in my room and then I don't know where it went, I have to go and sleep on the couch. I won't go to sleep until I've checked under the bed, which I do every night, and I look at every part of the shower for them before I get in.

The ones I get are Portuguese Millipedes. I haven't seen any for a while, but we'll have to think of a way to automatically send them to you when I get them. You make them sound nice, but I'll never like them. I like ladybugs instead, and I make them my pets whenever I see one.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Nahhh...scary movies have made me afraid to stay in the shower too long.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I'm scared of them . When I see one in my room and then I don't know where it went, I have to go and sleep on the couch. I won't go to sleep until I've checked under the bed, which I do every night, and I look at every part of the shower for them before I get in.
> 
> The ones I get are Portuguese Millipedes. I haven't seen any for a while, but we'll have to think of a way to automatically send them to you when I get them. You make them sound nice, but I'll never like them.


Eh. Millipedes will only go near you by accident...and if it senses anger it will roll into a sad, hurt feelings ball. I think centipedes (the hairy, REALLY freaky looking guys) are a little more adventurous and horror-inducing.

I looked it up. Ours here are mostly brown (and tiny). So they probably are less scary looking than your black ones. Since you are in Australia, I'm sure yours are like 6 feet long monsters too. But just imagine a kitten when you see them though. YOu have been cured.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

I've had a bower or two in my past, good stuff. 

I'm guilty of taking 30+ minute showers. Once I get in its impossible to get out, it's a great place to think and relax.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Never considered it before but this idea of bower is intriguing. 

Not so much the dramatic depression version but more as a form of meditation 

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

VaderEL said:


> It made me kind of embarrassed to because I thought back to my grandfather who I heard would sit down while he showers and it just made me think I'll feel old if I start doing that too. I've started doing it a couple of times lately, though. It feels pretty nice.


Yeah they make chairs for showers and toilets for the elderly too! I can't wait!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*Do you ever get the urge to sit in the shower? Have you?*

Can't say that I have... :stu


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, usually every time I shower.


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am pretty sensitive to long showers. I dry out. So I pretty much get in, wash myself off and get out.


Me too.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't. I can't get over the feeling that showers/bathtubs are dirty even when they've been cleaned. It's the same reason I don't like taking baths. I can't stand sitting down in them. I don't even know why I feel that way. I'm not bothered by the possibility of germs the majority of the time.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

chinaski said:


> i masturbate sitting down in the shower, so, yeah, i get the urge


Masturbate before taking a shower... then you start getting a boner in the shower, ahh ****.

Sit down cause it takes maybe 10 minutes to get somewhere.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

If there were enough room, I would play some kind of romance and drop to me knees with the ''rain" pouring on me. But I'd break a hip and bruise some ribs.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I do that too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. Sometimes, I'll lean against the cold tiles and let warm water flow over my head for a half hour or so. It's like hibernation.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

well it's that time of year and I've ended up splurging and treated myself to a few solid bowers these last few days, since looking after my mom's house and the cat. Just feels right to be back in my old shower so I thought why not, and it's been a nice break from my apartment to come stay here. 

Feeeels so good, I don't wanna get up though.


----------

